# Campsites thro'out Europe, Croatia, Hungary



## emrrjg (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone know of nice campsites for our 24' motorhome (with electric hook up ideally) in Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Liechtenstein, Hungary, croatia, Bosnia & Hertsegovia and Italy.

We are planning a 2 month trip from mid August and would love to hear from anyone who has experience of sites in these countries please.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi emrrjg...if you look through the campsite database you'll find lots of reviews - by country and place- of campsites and overnighting places in the countries you mention. They're all written by members and you can save these to print off for use on the road. Many have been " RV approved" or mention if they are not suitable.

You can also try going through the blogs section where a lot of people write up their experiences giving details of routes used and where they stayed. There are also answers to previous questions along the line that you are asking in the Continental Travel section of the forum.

There are also photos of some aires and stellplatz in the Albums sections.

You are, of course, going to write up a blog of your travels and make us all jealous aren't you - ? :lol:

G


----------



## emrrjg (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help, your a mine of information.
Not sure about a blog though! I;m certainly going to keep a diary and may write a book later, given we are novices to the motorhome world, I thought it maybe of interest to others contemplating the same thing. Maybe our experiences (good and bad) and some humour would interest someone.
Thanks again.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You will have no trouble with nearly any site with a 24 foot motorhome.

Try www.magbaztravels.com

which truly is a mine of fantastically useful information ( and its free ! )


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We returned from 6 weeks in Croatia and Bosnia/Herzegovina last week. (Don't forget the Herzegovina bit, they're sensitive about it).

There are campsites by the hundred in all the places you mention (OK, maybe not Lichtenstein!) , but Bosnia is a bit trickier. We entered Bosnia from Dubrovnik, straight into Republika Srpska. We got our intial list of campsites off the Bosnian tourist board website. www.bhtourism.ba/Campsites2009.pdf 
Our first site, at Sutjeska in the national park, although still there, was non operational. We stayed there the night, and gave the amn who came round a bottle of English ale after he asked for pivo. There was also a convoy of escorted Dutch motorhomes, none of whom spoke to us. So the site is a useful starter for 10. We foound other sites marked on the map we bought from Stamfords in London before we left.

We were well disappointed with Mostar, tourist tat in the extreme, and VERY expensive parking. Not recommended. Nearby is Blagaj, with 2 campsites. We stayed at Riverside, a tiny site, room for only 4 vans, owner spoke excellent English and is young and very friendly, and some worthwhile places to visit nearby - we enjoyed our time there very much.

you MUST visit Sarajevo - Camping Oaza is close to the tram terminal, and trams run every 3 minutes, although it is a 45 minute journey into the city, along what was sniper alley. We loved Sarajevo. You MUST take the tunnel tour, see the tunnel the Bosnians built to break the serbian siege. I now understand the Balkans war, and have a total contempt for the Serbians and Montenegrans. Visit the 2nd Bosnian city, Banja Luka, a Serbian stronghold, and see and feel the difference with real Bosnia, as seen in Sarajevo. GRRRR!

Bosnia is absolutely beautiful, and we loved it to bits. Some pics can be seen on www.pippins.fpic.co.uk. Later we'll have our website up, with more detailed diary and more pics.

Contact me for more info if you need it


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> We returned from 6 weeks in Croatia and Bosnia/Herzegovina last week. t.
> t


More please ! Will there be a trip diary coming up ?

G


----------



## 125744 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, id love to hear more, please! im heading that way, Bari to Dubrovnik and east towards Saraejvo in August

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

emrrjg said:


> Thanks for your help, your a mine of information.
> Not sure about a blog though! I;m certainly going to keep a diary and may write a book later, given we are novices to the motorhome world, I thought it maybe of interest to others contemplating the same thing. Maybe our experiences (good and bad) and some humour would interest someone.
> Thanks again.


Hi, we will be leaving Ireland early Sept. and heading exactly the same direction, plan to be on the road for about 5 weeks. PM me if you want to exchange mobile numbers since we may not be on this website on a regular basis. From my profile you can see tha van we've got... easily recognisable.. would be happy to meet up somewhere .Brian


----------

